# Revell 1/72 F-16A



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Growing up, this was always one of my favorite kits. It was one of the first with recessed panel lines from Revell, it had lots of armament and could be built as a fighter or demonstration model. Not to mention you have an engine, tractor and trailer to add to the mix. All in all a lot for a little money. Recently I found a stash of these on ebay for $10 each so I picked up 3 of them....

This is build straight from the box with only Microscale decals added to replace the curled yellow ones in the box. It only took me a couple of days to build and she was fun... Enjoy!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks great!

A fun build is perfect when you need a break from the serious long-term models. I feel like I'm able to see some actual results for a change. Now go get some Eduard photo-etch and Verlinden seats for the next one.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Roguepink said:


> Looks great!
> 
> A fun build is perfect when you need a break from the serious long-term models. I feel like I'm able to see some actual results for a change. Now go get some Eduard photo-etch and Verlinden seats for the next one.


'

I don't know if I'd spring for the Verlinden seats but the Eduard stuff would be worth the look...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking! Always liked the General Dynamics paint scheme. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

